# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  không vào được mạng

## anhchjnhnb

coái biết trả lời dùm !!!
khi mình dùng win xp kiểm tra thì vào internet binh thường kể cả wifi hay cable. nhưng khi dùng sang win7 thì không thể kết nối vào mạng được, trên biểu tượng internet có dấu chấm than màu vàng, nhưng khi kiểm tra bằng win wp thi lại không có. mình không thể trả lời được hiện tuợng này. ai biết trả lời dùm vơi nha.

< mình đã thử test lai route, đặt ip tĩnh hay tự động đều không vào được mạng>

----------


## binhgia69

> coái biết trả lời dùm !!!
> khi mình dùng win xp kiểm tra thì vào internet binh thường kể cả wifi hay cable. nhưng khi dùng sang win7 thì không thể kết nối vào mạng được, trên biểu tượng internet có dấu chấm than màu vàng, nhưng khi kiểm tra bằng win wp thi lại không có. mình không thể trả lời được hiện tuợng này. ai biết trả lời dùm vơi nha.
> 
> < mình đã thử test lai route, đặt ip tĩnh hay tự động đều không vào được mạng>


vấn đề duy nhất có thể xảy ra nếu bạn đã kiểm tra hết ip rồi là driver.

----------


## quechi

thanhks
*nhưng nếu là do drive thì không lẽ win7 nào cũng vây. mình thử 5 máy dùng win7 đều bị lỗi như vậy luôn, thế mới đau đầu chứ.*

----------


## aaronmax

cái này là do modem bạn ạ? bạn thử cấu hình lại modem xem thế nào! nếu không được thì gọi nhà mạng. lỗi của bạn thì chủ yếu là do nhà mạng.

----------


## ductrong85

*h*

nhưng theo mình nghĩ neu do modume thì vào máy nào cũng phải bị tình trạng như vậy chứ. đăng này chỉ bị khi dùng win7. còn dùng win xp thì mạng vào ầm ầm không bị ảnh hưởng gì hết

----------


## susason

.....[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cậu xem lại driver network win 7 coi

----------


## trqdzung

hi vọng là topic này sẽ giúp được bạn.
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=176824#post176824

----------


## mrti

minh nghi~ la ban cần nhập lai ip cho máy sau khi cài máy. w7 là vậy đó bạn

----------


## Huongbavi

các đai ca chỉ em với :
em sử dụng win 7 mạng lúc vào được lúc thì không , khi không vào được báo tam giác màu vàng có dấu chấm than . em đã thử kiểm tra các máy khác chạy bình thường nhưng chỉ máy em là bị như vậy ? mong các đại ca chỉ giúp . em cảm ơn máy đai ca nha

----------


## muabuon

nhieu ng nhan
test driver xem
kiem tra modem,neu con dia modem cai lai roi nhap ip xem
ma win7 trial hay full
tot nhat dung win7 lam gi muon dep xai gshell pack víta cung ngon roi

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

thanhks ! nhưng nói rõ là mình cũng thử đặt ip tinh hay động đều không an thua? 
tình trang giống của bạn sangspkt này đau đầu thật đó hahahah...

----------


## nabet68

thanhks ! nhưng nói rõ là mình cũng thử đặt ip tinh hay động đều không an thua? 
tình trang giống của bạn sangspkt này đau đầu thật đó hahahah...

----------


## thanhlydongden02

hee.. do mình làm trong khách sạn trường hợp như vậy là do máy của khách lên khó trả lời cho khách hiểu đó mà ..

----------

